# Finished Photos of My 1/72 U-505 Submarine (April 1944)



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

Below are photos of my recently finished Revell 1/72 scale German U-505 submarine. The model is painted/weathered to look like it would have at the end of April 1944, six weeks into its final patrol. There is a good bit of wear and paint loss on the upper hull and conning tower, but not nearly as much as when it captured by U.S. Naval forces on June 4th. The model was built almost straight from the box, with no after-markets parts. I only added a few styrene, wire and photo-etch pieces here and there. The fit of all the major parts (hull/conning tower) is outstanding and I think the kit builds really well out of the box. I got one-on-one help from U-505 research expert Dougie Martindale on the paint colors used. The upper hull, lower hull and deck colors are VERY close Model Master paint matches compared against the Life Color-Kriegsmarine #2 Paint Set. The (probable) color of the conning tower (Model Master Insignia Blue-1719) was also suggested by Dougie. The 2nd U-Flottile green shell tower decals are from Accurate Model Parts and used in place of the kit decals. I think the hull shape of the Type IXC is as attractive as the Type VIIC. I hope you enjoy the photos!

Phillip1


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

one more photo...


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GORgeous job!!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Excellent job! I love the appearance of the Type IXs.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John P/paulhelfrich,

Thanks very much for the compliments.

Phillip1


----------



## nankinhobby (Feb 8, 2017)

Great job! Looks amazing.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

nankinhobby,

Thanks for the compliment. It was a great kit to build.

Phillip1


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

REALLY, REALLY Nice!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Very well done!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

ClubTepes/Richard Baker,

Thank you for the compliments.

Phillip1


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL Sir! Amazing work.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Captain Han Solo,

Thanks for the compliment. Congratulations on your Enterprise being a winner in the FSM Star trek contest.

Phillip1


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Very well done. Thanks for showing it off.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Xenodyssey,

Thanks for the compliment.

Phillip1


----------

